# Anybody use a treadmill for their hav?



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Ceylon, at 13 months, is still adolescent-skinny, and I was told by a professional breeder/shower a month or two ago that he had good form and good everything else (eyes, teeth, etc.) but that he needed to fill out (to a good adult body weight) and put on muscle weight. We walk Cey every day but she seemed to think that he needed more exercise than that. At about the same time I got a treadmill - - not for Cey, my daughter has been begging for one for forever and I needed (need) to get back into shape myself. But, now that we have it, I am thinking to start Ceylon exercising on it as well since we are not a very active family in general, so Ceylon probably does need more daily exercise than we give him. And while I know that a treadmill cannot take the place of a daily walk (we will still always walk him!), I do think that it can help to provide Cey with additional exercise and focus that he may need.

So - - we put him on it for the first time earlier tonight. At first, he seemed to hate it - he would walk for a bit when forced to because I was holding his leash, and then he would start struggling to get off. We started giving him treats for walking forwards to the front, and then he seemed to calm down. I think that he was walking comfortably in total for about 20 minutes by the time I decided he had enough for the first time, and took him off. By then, he seemed to be pretty comfortable with walking on it.

I was just wondering if anybody else out there used a treadmill with their hav, and had any suggestions for us? 

Thanks


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

They just did a segment on overweight dogs on Good Morning America and one of the things they used was a treadmill. The had fenced the sides of the machine so the pup couldn't hop or fall off. Maybe you could use baby gates with the same result? Seems like a good idea to me, especially for those of us who live in very cold climates.

Alanna


----------

